# Please use the quote function where appropriate!



## Joe Blow (22 March 2005)

I have noticed that there are some people who are still not using the {QUOTE} {/QUOTE} feature, making some threads a little difficult to follow at times.

For those that aren't sure how it all works, here are a few tips:

If you are quoting somebody in a reply, instead of hitting the "Post Reply" button at the end of the thread, find the specific post you are responding to and hit "Quote" instead. This will add a reply to the thread but quote the message you are responding to also.

You don't have to quote the whole post. If there is just a sentence that you are responding to, delete the rest from inside the {QUOTE} {/QUOTE} tags. It will make the point of your post clearer.

If you are responding to multiple points in a post, don't be afraid to split it up. You just need to make sure that each section of the post you are responding to is placed inside the {QUOTE} {/QUOTE} tags.

*N.B. Please note that I have replaced "[" with "{" and "]" with "}" because if I didn't it would have thought I was trying to quote something!*  

If you still need help, try reading this page: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/help/bb-codes or simply ask a question in this thread.

Thanks everyone!


----------

